# toooooooooo much ammonia



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

went to my lfs and got my water tested. too much ammonia. i'm going to do a water change every second day for a week or so and start feeding my fish every second to cut back on waste.

this should work yes/no.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Water changes will definately help in lowering your ammonia level.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Why are you getting so much ammonia?

I read in another one of your posts that your tank was only a week old.....Your ammonia shouldn't be that high in a week.

Are you removing uneaten food?


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

my amonia is high as sh*t, i had 2 P's die and 1 pleco now, BIo spira is BS and this 24 hour sh*t is gay, no 24 hour fix, im gonna have to start doing waterchanges my ammonia is ToXiC. 8.0

no sh*t there dieing..





































WTF am i gonna do!!
















malice


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

any sudgestions??


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Malice said:


> any sudgestions??


 how long has your tank been running? also did you add "Bio Spira" while the p's where in there?

beside how could you get bio-spira in canada, they don't sell it here...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

Malice said:


> my amonia is high as sh*t, i had 2 P's die and 1 pleco now, BIo spira is BS and this 24 hour sh*t is gay, no 24 hour fix, im gonna have to start doing waterchanges my ammonia is ToXiC. 8.0


 Right, there's no 24 hour fix or method of cycling a new aquarium. These slowly reproducing nitrifying bacteria require several weeks to become numerous enough to elimnate ammonia as quickly as it can be produced.

For the time being, it may be beneficial to use an ammonia detoxifier like Ammo Lock or Amquel.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

biospira rarely cycles in 24 hours, usually a few days.


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

> my amonia is high as sh*t, i had 2 P's die and 1 pleco now, BIo spira is BS and this 24 hour sh*t is gay, no 24 hour fix, im gonna have to start doing waterchanges my ammonia is ToXiC. 8.0


sorry for you, I feel lucky not being in your pants right now!
I hope it'll end up well for you!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

i drove to NYC to get the bio spira... lol

Anyways I had an old 55 Gal tank, so I went and got a Filter for it, + a heater, Im just gonna fill it up with water, add the bio spira and add the 9 P's now, since there babys I dont think I should be a problem... since there wont be alot of ammonia in there, the bio spira should work very quickly... While this tank is keeping my P's alive!! I will continue to find out whats happening with the 125G and he ammonia level, when that goes down, i will add the P's back to the 125, and I will get a Rhom for the 55!

By that time, both tanks will be cycled completely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ANyone add anything? concerns! please
im still a newwwwwwwwb.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> Why are you getting so much ammonia?
> 
> I read in another one of your posts that your tank was only a week old.....Your ammonia shouldn't be that high in a week.
> 
> Are you removing uneaten food?


 i dunno? so far i have only found that htey'll eat feeders and they pop those things in their mouths whole! any pieces i DO find i take out. i think i was just fieding them too much everday as i dunno how much they should be eating. i just did my first bi-daily change and i'm going to start feeding them every second day.









after that once a week water change is the norm right??


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

Malice said:


> Anyways I had an old 55 Gal tank, so I went and got a Filter for it, + a heater, Im just gonna fill it up with water, add the bio spira and add the 9 P's now, since there babys I dont think I should be a problem... since there wont be alot of ammonia in there, the bio spira should work very quickly... While this tank is keeping my P's alive!! I will continue to find out whats happening with the 125G and he ammonia level, when that goes down, i will add the P's back to the 125, and I will get a Rhom for the 55!
> 
> By that time, both tanks will be cycled completely!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 If I'm reading this correctly you're going to transfer your piranhas from one uncycled tank to another uncycled tank.









You're probably better off just waiting a few more weeks and letting the first tank finish cycling.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

yah but 1 tank is not even half the size of the other tank, while the other tank catches up to the ammonia level i thought i should just take the P's and put it in a tank with very little ammonia. that way while the first tank finishes its cycle, the 2nd tank would probaly already be ready with the P's in it? + bio spira?

malice


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hey shanen, if you dont want to do it the chemical way, which worked well for me. ues this stuff by jungle, it is called the below thing
Ammonia
Chloramine
Eliminator
it spells ace, haha but i had no deaths due to it. worked pretty well. if i were you, i would think that ammo chips, with the 2 a day water changes would do well.


----------

